# Quiet overflow



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

So I just got a 20g tank gven to me the other day and am looking into creating a sump for my 75g and am just wondering what everyone uses or suggests for hang on overflows. As my tank isnt drilled and cant be drilled (already filled). The tank is in my dining room which is connected to my family room and so need it to be as quiet as possible...
Ive seen many hang on overflows and whatnot and some are absolutely horrible for noise with all the gurgling or the flush and waterfall sound...

So please any ideas from the experienced...Ive been doing research but i think im getting on overload here. lol..just too much info out there


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

look up herbie style overflows...
I'm not sure if it can be done on a HOB overflow... but worth a look.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Has to be drilled. You are asking for disaster with a HOB overflow. just my humble opinion, of course.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

mattdean said:


> Has to be drilled. You are asking for disaster with a HOB overflow. just my humble opinion, of course.


oh... then yeah. might as well drill.

+1 with the disaster with HOB overflows.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Youcan drill a filled tank - the water level just has to be lowered to drill an upright pane. More likely than not the bottom is tempered on that size tank, so you don't have to drain all the way.

YouTube drilling a filled tank. You could also pm undertheSea (Chris) as I think he said he has done it before.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

liaddyCrili said:


> Замечательно, это весьма ценная штука Как известно, современные родители, наверное, не представляют, как желание они могли обходится без памперсов. Безусловно, памперсы являются очень удобной вещью присутствие уходе за малышом, но и они имеют приманка минусы и, причем минусы очень усердныйго характера.
> Подробнее на гугле здесь
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...nt.ru/go/online.php&CBUQFjAAOMgBEngasyUnsusly


What she said

Most silent overflows (like beans) require drilling


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

lol kweli what did she say?


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

hmm i dunno....drilling a tank scares the crap out of me...especially with water in it...cracked tank and 75 gallons of water on floor......


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

maybe find a trusted LFS or someone in the hobby that is willing to take care of your livestock for a few days, then empty the tank and have at it with the drill.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

shrtmann said:


> lol kweli what did she say?


I have no idea, lol


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

You could just copy it into Google Translate, but your eyeballs would probably burn!


----------

